# [UK NR] Harry Savage 4.29 Skewb Average



## Hssandwich (May 25, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 25, 2015)

Pfft. Gj. Eli now has competition.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 25, 2015)

nice! but you might want to watch out with those timer stops....


----------



## Brest (May 25, 2015)

Saverage!


----------



## Hssandwich (May 25, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> nice! but you might want to watch out with those timer stops....



Yeah, I will try to stop more with my palms.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 25, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Yeah, I will try to stop more with my palms.


actually you should do it mote with your fingers, the way you stop it is closer to your wrist than to your fingers...


----------



## Mollerz (May 25, 2015)

These timer stops are fine, they look bad, but they are fine. Getting close to the borderline though.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 25, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> These timer stops are fine, they look bad, but they are fine. Getting close to the borderline though.



Ok, I will try to improve.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 25, 2015)

Maybe you can get pyraminx NR if you don't +2. I believe in you.


----------



## mns112 (May 25, 2015)

wow dude. great average


----------



## ryanj92 (May 25, 2015)

I remember how ~6.5 average was enough for me to get 3rd at UKC last year... Guess I need to practise again eh 

Great average!
Shame about solve 4, but the rest seemed pretty good


----------



## scottishcuber (May 25, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> These timer stops are fine, they look bad, but they are fine. Getting close to the borderline though.



??

I think they look bad because they are bad.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 25, 2015)

I didn't look closely enough at first, and I was scared that Henry was getting good at Skewb, too. 

Nice average!


----------



## kinch2002 (May 25, 2015)

I don't see an issue with the time stops. I paused the video several times and it's always clearly his hands and not his wrists.


----------



## Berd (May 25, 2015)

GJ Harry! Teach me how to fingertrick senpai!


----------



## natezach728 (May 25, 2015)

Lord help me. I'm getting knocked down in the ranks again pretty soon.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 25, 2015)

well done! I remember when my 6.7 avg was enough for BIR at ABHC last year, boy have things changed since then!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 25, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> I don't see an issue with the time stops. I paused the video several times and it's always clearly his hands and not his wrists.



i didn't say he stopped it with his palms, i said it was closer to his palms than to his fingers. the regs say you have to have a part of your fingers at timer start/stop.


----------



## Myachii (May 25, 2015)

Well done Harry, knew you'd get it some day!


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 25, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> i didn't say he stopped it with his palms, i said it was closer to his palms than to his fingers. the regs say you have to have a part of your fingers at timer start/stop.



You don't need fingers for a timer stop, only for a timer start.

With that said, some of these solves were dangerously close to wrist stops, though I personally would say that all the stops were okay.


----------

